
Medium will now pay writers based on how many claps they get - romanovtexas
https://blog.medium.com/expanding-the-medium-partner-program-3be09dd146e4
======
andyjsantamaria
I've been a fan of way Medium is trying to new approaches in this space. The
idea of having members sponsor other "members" (though they call them authors)
is really interesting. Especially if they get enough members on the site.

Obviously, it's easy to point out why this won't work, but waht I'm interested
to hear is how it might just work.

